# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Bubuk Mineral Apa Manfaatnya u/ Air Kolam & Ikan?

## dedigouw

Kepada para Suhu, Om2 & teman2 semua yg mungkin mengerti tentang manfaat bubuk mineral u/ air kolam mohon sharingnya, semoga dapat bermanfaat buat kita semua.  ::  

Pernah ada sedikit sharing dgn beberapa teman bahwa bubuk mineral dibutuhkan kolam u/ menunjang pertumbuhan ikan & juga menjaga mineral di dalam kolam yg tidak bisa tersirkulasi seperti pada danau, air tanah, sungai atau air yg terdapat pada alam pd umumnya, benar ga ya?  ::  

Nah kemarin saya ada coba beli bubuk mineral sebanyak 100gr pada seorang kawan yg biasa bermain pada limbah industri,dimana bubuk mineral tersebut biasa dipakai u/ mengikat kotoran pada limbah cair, untuk pembelajaran, saya langsung bereksperimen dengan menuangkan bubuk mineral tersebut sebanyak +/-50gr pada bak fiber saya dgn kapasitas air 250ltr, dimana kondisi air saat itu agak hijau (bukan air baru), air tersebut sdh berumur 2 minggu pada bak fiber & sedang di pakai mengkarantina ikan yg sdng kurang sehat.

berikut adalah photo2 dari hasil eksperimen saya selama 24 jam, mohon komentarnya, thanks before   ::  :
1. #sample Mineral Powder

2. #kondisi air pada saat dicampur dengan bubuk mineral
 
3. #2 jam setelah pemberian bubuk mineral

4. #6 jam setelah pemberian bubuk mineral

5. #19 jam stlah pebrian bubuk mineral, rabu pagi sekitar pkl. 7:00

6. #24 jam setelah pemberian bubuk mineral & air terlihat semakin jernih dengan kotoran2 halus membentuk gumpalan kecil pada dasar bak fiber, serta ikan terlihat lebih segar dari sebelum diberikan bubuk mineral.
Adakah yg bisa menjelaskan hal ini dengan lebih jelas, lugas & terpercaya, hue...he...he..he... kayak iklan surat kabar yah...

Mohon pencerahannya..., semoga bermanfaat...!  ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by sugureta_koi
> 
> Sepertinya yang dimaksud adalah montmorillonite clay
> 
> Berikut link nya :
> http://www.japanese-koi-fish.com/chr...0and%20koi.htm
> 
> 
> Wuah thanks Om Alvin...,
> ...



Hahahahaha kepanjangan bakal lama kalau translate  ::  
Minta bantuan om Google aja....

Ini hasil bahasa Indonesianya om Google
http://translate.google.com/translate?p ... l=en&tl=id

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

sedikit berbagi cerita...

4 minggu yg lalu (gara2 MCB kebakar, listrik mati 5jam an + 2 hari berikutnya ada tikus nyemplung dan akhirnya mati kedinginan di pinggir kolam) smua kejadian waktu saya tinggal kerja orang di rumah jg gak tau. air jadi keruh banget. kemudian saya putuskan untuk ganti air sampai 95%. selang sehari alga mulai booming hingga hijau pekat sekali. 

hari sabtu siang (11/04/09) monmo pesanan saya datang. saya beli di om Wijaya. malemnya saya taburkan sesuai dengan dosis yg di anjurkan. 2 hari yg lalu dosis saya lebihkan. mungkin 4-6 kali dari dosis yg di anjurkan om wijaya. tadi pagi air udah mulai jernih. 

setelah bener2 kinclong rencana akan saya hentikan pemakaina monmo ini. sambil dilihat apakah bisa bertahan kinclong tanpa pemakaian monmo... 

semoga saja...

saya belom coba untuk di campur di pakan + putih telur... penasaran...

rgds
-eko-
batam

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

> Originally Posted by agent23
> 
> Bisa beli dimana sih bubuk monmo itu?    
> 
> 
> Bisa coba pm om candra_w...


iya langsung aj kontek om candra... murah kok... kata om candra "sangat murah bagi orang koi"
bukan begitu om....   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sepo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sepo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Bisa dicoba...... om Bunta ayo dicoba.....

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

> wiih ternyata bener loh di campur ke pakan nya, ikan saya jd tambah rakus, tambah seger jg keliatan ikannya2 padahal baru 3-4 hari ini hehehe bukan nya promosi lho ini   
> 
> thx om chandra telpon nya kemaren, after sales nya boleh jg ni


thx jg om Dicky atas kepercayaan nya pake produk ini...  ::

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

> Saya sudah pake clay-nya Pak Chandra kurang lebih 3 minggu ini untuk campuran pakannya...untuk nafsu makan saya bisa lihat langsung hasilnya memang nafsu makan koi bertambah secara signifikan....tapi klo udah kenyang ya tetap aja berhenti....  
> 
> klo untuk shiroji saya belum lihat secara langsung hasilnya ...mungkin masih perlu waktu dan pengamatan yang lebih mendalam....
> 
> tapi buat saya memang produknya Pak Chandra bagus punya...cuma ya itu....
> 
> 
> diskon ya Pak Chandra ....


bpk kan kmrn ambil banyak...selanjutnya discount bisa diatur...  ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekawiyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## petot

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

air hujan apalagi yg pertama tuh jelek  ::

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ferrychia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Andrekazuya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

